# My new kitten Saffron



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

Saffron (Saffi) is 9 weeks old and she is a bundle of joy! 
:001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

saffron is one very cute kitty,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

What a cutie :001_tt1:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow shes stunning :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I love the pic of her with the curtain lol


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol...she's cute!


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Saffron is absolutely gorgeous. I love her name as well.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

What a sweetie


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Ahhh she is so beautiful_


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

very cute :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So Cute!:001_tt1:


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. I would love to see pictures of your own pets  
I am thinking of entering Saffron into a cat show, I want to show her off!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

shes toooo cute !


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

kittys can never be tooooo cute mckitty he he he


----------

